# Touhou vs Negima



## Xaosin (Mar 31, 2010)

Everything from Touhou.

Vs

Everything from Negima.

However, Shinki is banned from the Touhou side, for obvious reasons.

They fight on an endless plain.

Which side wins out?

If Negmia loses, add in the Nanoha-verse as well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Xaosin (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm guessing by your obvious display of marvel that I've made a great thread?


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2010)

apparently they have timeline erasers and planet busters in Touhou


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Problem Sleuth obliterates both

seriously though, this is a pretty bad thread


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> Everything from Touhou.
> 
> Vs
> 
> ...



Touhou stomps, and the Nanohaverse does nothing to really change the outcome.

There are at least 10 Touhou characters that could solo both verses assuming PIS is off.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

I've heard things from Toohoo.

And that the art is worse than fanart.


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2010)

Touhou has casual multiverse busters and crap.

You should have contacted Zaru before creating this thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought Touhou was universal at best


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2010)

No it doesn't Cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Even the Touhou supporters at SB never claimed anything above universal


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2010)

Huh, I couldve sworn I read Multiversal on some Touhou character's page 

My bad then, but this is still a horrible rape


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2010)

You're probably thinking of that 'infinite universe' or something


----------



## Xaosin (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I really need to educate myself a little on these things before hand.
And next time, not simply by the OBD wiki...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 31, 2010)

Touhou rapes adding Nanohaverse doesn't help. Bear Jew obviously has something against Negima.





Stroev said:


> I've heard things from Toohoo.
> 
> And that the art is worse than fanart.


Touhou has awesome soundtracks.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Apr 1, 2010)

Because of how completely vague Touhou characters' powers are, it can be interpreted in many different ways from 'universal' to 'multiversal.'


----------



## Red (Apr 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> No it doesn't Cubey.



Yes it does.

Shinki created Makai


			
				Shinki said:
			
		

> Oh, pardon me.
> I'm the one that created Makai.
> That makes me Makai's god.
> So you see, Yumeko wasn't
> ...



Makai is infinite


			
				Muramasa said:
			
		

> A corner of the infinite area of Makai.
> That's where Hijiri was sealed away.



Infinite realm qualifies as a multiverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> .Touhou has awesome soundtracks.



So did Inuyasha.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Inuyasha has good soundtrack?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Inuyasha has good soundtrack?



One of the few good things about the anime.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of the songs sound annoying at the chorus though


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Chorus? I was thinking mostly of the instrumental soundtrack.

Also to get this back on track, an infinite universe is far from a multiverse. Furthermore the idea that there can be quantifiable fractions of something infinite is in itself retarded.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Chorus? I was thinking mostly of the instrumental soundtrack.


I was talking about them opening/closing songs, but meh



Endless Mike said:


> Also to get this back on track, an infinite universe is far from a multiverse. Furthermore the idea that there can be quantifiable fractions of something infinite is in itself retarded.


I can't understand or even comprehend how to quantify something INFINITE


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

The OPs and EDs mostly sucked except for Fukai Mori


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I can't understand or even comprehend how to quantify something INFINITE



Levels of infinity


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Levels of infinity



Cube Beings = Infinite
Celestials = Infinite Infinite
Abstracts = Infinite Infinite Infinite
IG = Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite
LT = Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite
HOTU = Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite
TOAA = Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite Infinite
Squirrel Girl = Doesn't matter, she'll kick their asses anyway


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

Squirrel Girl is infinitely beyond infinitely infinite


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Squirrel Girl is infinitely beyond infinitely infinite



Stop downplaying her


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Squirrel Girl's gonna powerbomb you for infinity CD


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread would be better if there was a reasonable cap on both sides. Both series have comparable character that make for a good match up, for example:

Evangeline (Vampire puppeteer) VS Alice (Demon puppeteer) + Remilia (Vampire)
Nodoka VS Patchouli Knowledge, in fact . 
Kufei VS Hong Meilin
Setsuna VS Youmu (speed restriction)

Then there are a lot of people on the same power level or close enough that the fight would be interesting.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

bah, the only caps I bother with are speed restrictions, and even then I put them in a separate scenario usually

caps are for pussies, you either find a good match or you don't


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2010)

^Agreed, but sometimes I like the character so much I just want the match to be even.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 4, 2010)

Red said:


> Nodoka VS Patchouli Knowledge, in fact .



That's Yue


----------

